
 What do you think of our new team page? (type "dance" for party mode) - brendan
http://wistia.com/about/team
======
arnorhs
Weird how many negative comments you're getting. I for one absolutely love it.
I think it's energizing and the awkwardness+energy is fun.

It's definitely not the "typical SF thing" etc, but to anybody outside
California, this feels refreshing.

Great job

~~~
paul9290
Agreed definitely something that should and possibly be shared virally and or
bookmarked or stumbledupon.

A start-up is about creating/doing your own thing, making a living off of
it(hopefully profit from it) and most of all having fun!

------
postit
Too many chiefs and just one craftsman. This definitely rings a bell. It's
such a shame for startups to "enterprisy" their job roles.

~~~
russell_h
I think that can come in handy in a business-to-business situation. For
example, if you have two engineers you can either call them each a "Software
Developer" or you can have a "VP of Engineering" and a "CTO".

Now when your customer, Huge-Corp(TM), who is going to pay the bills for the
next 3 months calls, would you rather tell them "let me put one of our
developers on the phone" or "let me put our vice president of engineering on
the phone"?

~~~
patio11
In a similar vein, I introduce myself as "I'm in charge of the product" when
returning calls.

------
yeahsure
Personally, I really liked it. The only thing I didn't was how the pictures
are cut at the bottom when you "dance", looks a bit weird to me.

------
Shamiq
Grrr IE....

Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64;
Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR
3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E; InfoPath.3; MS-RTC LM 8)
Timestamp: Thu, 10 Mar 2011 21:39:09 UTC

Message: 'beats' is null or not an object Line: 303 Char: 9 Code: 0 URI:
<http://wistia.com/about/team>

~~~
brendan
Thanks for the details. I didn't test dance mode in IE. I thought I'd cut
myself some slack since it's just an easter egg. I'll see what I can do
though!

------
num1
Dance mode made my day. Well played.

------
eykanal
Nice page, but you won't be able to read the text on smaller screens. You may
want to consider making the height of that huge graphic dynamic (within
limits).

Also, the dance thing is just awesome.

------
dskhatri
Really digging your Company Overview video too:
<http://wistia.com/about/company>

~~~
csavage
Thanks. It was made by Chris Lavigne at <http://www.crlvideo.com> He's UBER
talented.

~~~
fletchowns
Ditch those S107s and get yourself some Blade MCX2s!!

I'm diggin' the company profile page as well as the team page, nice work!

------
eberfreitas
On my 14" screen I can't see the staff and each profile at the same time.

------
dangoldin
Awesome and fun!

Who else looked at the source to see what other words you could type in? Only
to discover that it's just dance =(

------
Keyframe
FYI Dance does not work in Chrome 10.0.648.127 on Win7-x64

~~~
knackers
Same prob on osx.

------
acl
Where did the Jay-Z/Modern English track come from?

~~~
brendan
It's the last track on Girl Talk's All Day: <http://www.illegal-
art.net/allday/>

~~~
peteysd
Great page, and thanks for the link to Girl Talk. It's massaging my eardrums
right now. Creative Commons license FTW!

~~~
eli
You might appreciate this as well <http://mashupbreakdown.com/>

~~~
Mc_Big_G
This site and Girl Talk are the coolest things I've seen/heard in a long time.
If you like music (who doesn't?) you have to check this out.

------
spencerfry
I like yours!

Here's something polar opposite: <http://carbonmade.com/about>

~~~
csavage
Thanks, we like yours too!

------
sportsTAKES
I think it's cool.

Good for you guys for posting something creative and fun on your site. (No
idea why anyone would be critical of this.)

Coincidentally, I opened a Wistia account just last week. Very cool service,
keep up the good work.

~~~
adamzais
Thanks for your kind words.

------
Mz
Jeff Vincent: _You can always finding him listening to good beats._

I'm thinking this is a typo. I mention it in hopes of helping you present a
good public image. God knows, I can't proof read my own crap.

~~~
brendan
Mz, thanks again for spotting that and taking the time to let us know. Just
fixed it on the website. You rock!

------
buzzfarmers
Haters are gonna hate! Keep pushing forward!

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QePjIIBI-sI>

------
hellweaver666
It's awesome. You might want to consider preloading the hover states though,
it seemed to take a while for them to load on my screen.

------
david_a_r_kemp
It's pretty nice, but you might want to look at the edge refine too in
Photoshop CS5 to get the cutouts a bit neater.

------
bhickey
I've added Brendan Schwartz to the 'where-people-are' file on the Brown CS
filesystem...

------
mrleinad
Absolutely love it. Great work.

------
kuahyeow
The transitions can be a bit smoother and less instant

------
sp4rki
Did you guys remove the 'party' mode easter egg?

~~~
jtheory
Note: if you have flashblock enabled, it won't run; you have to enable flash
for this site first.

I realized why it was probably breaking after seeing comments here about the
music.

------
atlantic
Great stuff. Well done. Had a good laugh there.

------
brown9-2
What happens when you hire someone new?

~~~
brendan
I made hi-res cutouts of each person. The plan is just to shrink everyone
slightly and add the new people to the left and right. I'm not sure how it
will look, but that's the idea at least.

Also, at first I was worried about matching the lighting in the new photos,
but these cutouts are all from different photos and the lighting was quite a
bit different between each shot already. I'm no expert, but I just played with
the levels in PhotoShop until things looked right. I think it came out looking
pretty good.

------
keegomaster
Keep up the good work!

------
scotth
Love it.

------
alexkay
Doesn't work vimperator, the first D deletes the tab ;)

~~~
joes_shack
Why don't you learn how to use it? Ctrl+Z to enable pass-through mode.

------
chopsueyar
I think you need to prepare for your DMCA take-down notice.

~~~
ugh
I very much doubt that Gregg Gillis will send them a takedown notice. (They
are technically violating his copyright since the track is under a non-
commercial/attribution Creative Commons license and they seem to violate both
those terms. Gregg Gillis, however, doesn’t strike me as the kind of guy who
would send out petty takedown notices.)

~~~
chopsueyar
At least put the attribution in the HTML as a comment, no?

This company arbitrarily decides what copyrights to acknowledge and violate?

So I am supposed to host my video with them, but how will I know they will
respect my intellectual property?

If you are a good coder, do creative commons licenses not apply? Is this the
tip of the iceberg?

Help me out here.

------
huhtenberg
6 up-votes, so I take even your VP of sales now got the HN account :)

(edit) The page itself - I am trying to like it, but something about it rubs
me the wrong way. It might be that it is _too_ personal and overly playful,
and people look somewhat unnatural, almost as if they were forced to look
having fun. This coupled with sudden image swaps creates the impression of a
twitchy teenager trying to look cool rather than a smug bunch of sociable
geeks. Also your CEO needs a shave, looks kind of unkempt, and Jeff's photo is
of a different scale, so he looks like a person with a small head.

Oh, and the dance mode doesn't appear to be working in FF3 on Windows. Typing
"dance" does not do anything.

~~~
norova
Nitpicking about the shave? Seriously? He doesn't look unkempt, he looks
relaxed and like he's enjoying his life.

~~~
huhtenberg
Not nitpicking, no. He is a head of the company, and his appearance
contributes to the overall company's image. Consider what your first
impression of a company would be if its CEO were a pierced dude with
dreadlocks. Same goes here, "relaxed" and "approachable" is nice for
socializing, but in business context it might be less desirable than
"reliable" and "organized".

I will take back the _unkempt_ , but I would still insist on Chris needing a
shave. Now, back to the downvoting frenzy.

~~~
grncdr
Not exactly a counterpoint, but I immediately thought of this:
<http://earbits.com/play/#/about_us>

